# Question about my spaceliner and J.C. higgins Colorflow



## STRAIGHT UP (May 3, 2011)

I wanted to know if parts off my middle weight spaceliner will fit on my balloon tire colorflow? such as sprocket, front fork and springer, Thanks


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 6, 2011)

They all should, though the chainring may be spaced differently. You want to keep the chainring and rear sprocket in line, so you'll want to sight down the chain before you try to ride it. Sometimes there's an extra washer on there, and sometimes the chainring looks 'backwards' but really isn't.


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (May 6, 2011)

Thanks a bunch Adam, think I'll strip down the spaceliner or maybe trade someone for the original parts I need, Thanks again


----------

